# Φωτοαφιέρωμα του Boston.com στα Μικρά Δεκεμβριανά



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Παρακαλώ και λίγο σεβασμό στα Δεκεμβριανά. Ας μην απαξιώνουμε τα πάντα επειδή θέλουμε παντού να βλέπουμε αυτά που θέλουμε να δούμε. 

Όσα η αγάπη ονειρεύεται, τα αφήνει όνειρα η ζωή...


----------



## YiannisMark (Dec 24, 2008)

Δεν θα μιλάμε, δηλαδή, κιόλας; Τι λες...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Τι λες...



Λιμπερτέ, εγκαλιτέ, φραπέ...


----------



## YiannisMark (Dec 24, 2008)

Εεεεεεεεεε;


----------



## curry (Dec 24, 2008)

Γιατί δηλαδή να μην μιλάμε για σύγχρονα (Μικρά) Δεκεμβριανά, δεν καταλαβαίνω που βρίσκεται η απαξίωση... Απαξιωτικό είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς για έναν λαό να φτάνει στο σημείο να σφάζεται στους δρόμους επειδή δεν βρίσκει άλλο τρόπο να λύσει τις διαφορές του. Πάντως, έχω ακούσει αρκετούς (τίμιους) αριστερούς, που ήταν μάλιστα εν ζωή την εποχή του Εμφυλίου, να μιλάνε για "νέα δεκεμβριανά" χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι "ακυρώνουν" το παρελθόν. Εκτός αν είναι να το πούμε "Νύχτα του Αγίου Νικολάου". Αλλά τότε, μπορεί να στραβώσουν οι Γάλλοι...

Πάντως, αν πρέπει να περιμένουμε να πιάσουμε τέτοιο πάτο (εμφυλιακό) για να μιλάμε για εξεγέρσεις, ξεσηκωμούς, αναταραχές και δεν-ξέρω-γω-τι, τότε πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνουμε ως κοινωνία. Να αυτοκτονήσουμε ομαδικά ίσως;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Απλά θεωρώ ότι είναι πρώιμο και πολύ υπερβολικό να μιλάμε για νέα ή μικρά Δεκεμβριανά. Να σφαχτούμε όχι. Να επιμείνουμε ναι. Όσο μπορούμε. Αλλά, για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει ομοψυχία και να το θέλουν όλοι και να είναι έτοιμοι να δράσουν γι' αυτό. Με απλές συμβολικές κινήσεις, π.χ. (το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό) μαζική αποχή από τις εκλογές. 

Αλλά πώς θα οργανωθεί κάτι τέτοιο και ποιος θα ακολουθήσει;


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Στο νήμα περί εξέγερσης έγραψα:


> τα γεγονότα/οι ταραχές του Δεκέμβρη [ή: τα Δεκεμβριανά, κατά τα Ιουλιανά] του 2008



Λέμε Ιουλιανά, Σεπτεμβριανά, Δεκεμβριανά. Δε σημαίνει, για μένα, τίποτα παραπάνω. Ούτε είμαι οπαδός των Δεκεμβριανών του '44. Πιστεύω ότι υπήρξαν μια τεράστια τραγωδία, αν και εξέγερση. Ακόμα αυτά πληρώνουμε. Δεν μπαίνει επομένως, για μένα, θέμα _σεβασμού_ των Δεκεμβριανών. Πάντως, τα γεγονότα του 2008 χαρακτηρίστηκαν από εξωτερικούς παρατηρητές ως _the worst riots in decades_, άρα δικαιούνται τον τίτλο Δεκεμβριανά.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Θέμα σεβασμού; Μα όταν αρχίζουμε να εξισώνουμε το παρόν με το παρελθόν, χωρίς το πρώτο να έχει καλά-καλά περάσει, δεν τίθεται ζήτημα σεβασμού; Όχι στα Δεκεμβριανά αυτά καθαυτά ή στα οποιαδήποτε Δεκεμβριανά, αλλά στην ιστορία, τη μνήμη, αυτούς που τράβηξαν και τραβούν ό,τι τράβηξαν και -το βασικότερο όλων- τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ορίζουμε και βλέπουμε τα πράγματα. Δεν είμαι νεκρολάγνος ή ιστορολάγνος ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο, αλλά όπως δεν μ' αρέσει να ακούω από τα κανάλια, εκφράσεις του στυλ "κατάθεση ψυχής" και φωσκολικές μεγαλοστομίες, έτσι -για μένα- είναι υπερβολικό να μιλάμε για Δεκεμβριανά 2008.

Βέβαια, το ζήτημα είναι πότε έχουμε το δικαίωμα να μιλάμε για κάτι τέτοιο; Φαντάζομαι ότι ισχύει το ίδιο που ισχύει και για τα μεταφραστικά δάνεια και τις λέξεις. Όταν "περάσει" και η πλειοψηφία το αποδεχτεί. Προς το παρόν, εγώ δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι η πλειοψηφία έχει αποδεχτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Και η φοβερή βιασύνη, ορμή και ενθουσιασμός με τον οποίο έχουμε φτάσει να μιλάμε για εξεγέρσεις και Δεκεμβριανά 2008, με κάνει επιφυλακτικό. Από την άλλη βέβαια, έχει περάσει και ο Μάης του '68 ως κάτι το φοβερά σημαντικό, οπότε...


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Δεν εξισώνω τίποτα (βλ. παραπάνω). Ούτε επενδύω με πολιτικές μετοχές στην ονομασία "μικρά Δεκεμβριανά". Ταραχές του Δεκεμβρίου 2008, γεγονότα του Δεκεμβρίου 2008, Δεκεμβριανά του 2008, για μένα είναι ονομασίες που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αδιακρίτως. Το "Μικρά Δεκεμβριανά" έχει σίγουρα μια αναφορά στα Μεγάλα, αλλά και τι έγινε; Μήπως δεν έχουν χαρακτηριστεί διάφορα γεγονότα "μικρός Μάης του '68" κλπ.; Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο.

Για τις υπερβολές του Τύπου, που λες, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά κανείς και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να περιφρουρήσει μια έκφραση από την αδηφαγία των ΜΜΕ. Και η "εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου" παίζει πολύ στα ΜΜΕ, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός λόγος απονομιμοποίησης του όρου. Άλλωστε, δεν πιστεύω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι η έκφραση "Μικρά Δεκεμβριανά" θα περάσει, εκτός ίσως σε κάποιους εκτός τόπου ρεβανσιστές, γιατί προκαλεί σύγκρυο. Το "Δεκεμβριανά του 2008", όμως, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος. Θα δείξει. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι εδώ δε γράφω μετάφραση, αλλά πρωτογενές κείμενο. Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να περιμένω 10 χρόνια για να δω τι θα πει η πλειοψηφία. Είμαι κι εγώ μέρος της κοινωνίας.

Αν αύριο έχω να μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο που θα λέει "The events of December 2008", τότε θα μου μπει το δίλημμα ανάμεσα στο "Τα γεγονότα του Δεκεμβρίου/έμβρη (του) 2008" και στο "Τα Δεκεμβριανά του 2008". Τότε θα προβληματιστώ για το "Δεκεμβριανά", γιατί θα παραπέμπει στα άλλα Δεκεμβριανά, και ίσως, για ν' αποφύγω την κακοτοπιά, για να μη μπλέξω, για να μην εκτεθώ σε αρνητικά σχόλια, για να έχω δηλαδή ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου, να αποφασίσω υπέρ του "Τα γεγονότα του Δεκέμβρη του 2008". Αλλά μήπως "Ο Δεκέμβρης", έτσι σκέτος, δεν σημαίνει για τους γνώστες "Τα Δεκεμβριανά"; 

Αν πάλι έχω να μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο που θα λέει "The events of September [1955]", ποιος θα αρνηθεί ότι νομιμοποιούμαι να τα αποδώσω "Σεπτεμβριανά"; Και αντίστοιχα για τα Ιουλιανά; Αποτελεί μήπως η απουσία αγγλικού όρου αντίστοιχου προς τα δικά μας "-ιανά" σοβαρό επιχείρημα κατά της χρήσης αυτών των όρων στα ελληνικά σε δεδομένη μετάφραση; Όχι βέβαια.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Costas said:


> Αν πάλι έχω να μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο που θα λέει "The events of September [1955]", ποιος θα αρνηθεί ότι νομιμοποιούμαι να τα αποδώσω "Σεπτεμβριανά"; Και αντίστοιχα για τα Ιουλιανά; Αποτελεί μήπως η απουσία αγγλικού όρου αντίστοιχου προς τα δικά μας "-ιανά" σοβαρό επιχείρημα κατά της χρήσης αυτών των όρων στα ελληνικά σε δεδομένη μετάφραση; Όχι βέβαια.



Όχι, αλλά όπως κι εσύ λες, το "-ιανά" συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για (μείζονα ή σημαντικά) ιστορικά γεγονότα.


----------



## curry (Dec 24, 2008)

Ο κώνωπας διυλίστηκε, ψόφησε και τον κηδέψαμε (παρακαλώ μην βαράτε)!


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Τα worst riots in decades _είναι_ σημαντικό ιστορικό γεγονός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Έχει την ομορφιά του όταν μπορείς, την ώρα που γύρω σου σωριάζονται ελέφαντες, εσύ να διυλίζεις κουνούπια.

Η απαισιόδοξη γλωσσική μου άποψη πάνω σ' ένα πολιτικό θέμα, ή μάλλον πολιτική άποψη πάνω σ' ένα γλωσσικό θέμα, είναι ότι οι λέξεις _εξέγερση_ και _Δεκεμβριανά_ δεν θα χάσουν το νόημά τους από τη σύγκριση με το παρελθόν, αλλά από τη σύγκριση με το μέλλον.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> οι λέξεις _εξέγερση_ και _Δεκεμβριανά_ δεν θα χάσουν το νόημά τους από τη σύγκριση με το παρελθόν, αλλά από τη σύγκριση με το μέλλον.



Μη γένοιτο! Αλλά για να μη γίνει, πρέπει επιτέλους ν' αλλάξουν και κάποια πράγματα σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Τα γεγονότα αυτά έδειξαν ότι οι κυβερνώντες δεν μπορούν να λογαριάζουν σ' ένα αιωνίως παθητικό κοινό, ό,τι κι αν κάνουν οι ίδιοι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η χώρα πήγαινε απ' το κακό στο χειρότερο, σε όλα τα επίπεδα, και χωρίς αυτά τα γεγονότα, τα οποία επομένως έδειξαν τουλάχιστον ότι υπάρχουν και όρια. Τώρα, πώς θα αντιδράσει η ίδια η χώρα στην πολύμορφη κρίση, αυτό αφορά τους πάντες εμάς, και όχι μόνο τους πολιτικούς. Ο Γλέζος πάντως δήλωσε αισιόδοξος. Αλλά θα μου πεις, αυτός είναι πάνω από 80 χρονώ!...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπετε εσείς, αλλά το να θέτεις τα πράγματα σε σωστή και ορθολογική βάση δεν το θεωρώ διύλιση του κώνωπα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 24, 2008)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με το παραπάνω ποστ του Costas. Το μέλλον θα δείξει. Από εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω ότι η σωστή και ορθολογική βάση είναι πολύ διαφορετική για τον καθένα (αλλιώς θα την ορίσει ο Καρατζαφέρης και αλλιώς ο 15ρης που δε βλέπει φως στο σχολείο του). Επομένως, ο καθένας μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζει τα πράγματα με το δικό του τρόπο χωρίς να του λέμε εμείς πώς θα τα δει και πώς δε θα τα δει τα πράγματα. Άλλο να εκφράζουμε τη γνώμη μας, άλλο να εκφράζουμε τη γνώμη του άλλου.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με το παραπάνω ποστ του Costas. Το μέλλον θα δείξει. Από εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω ότι η σωστή και ορθολογική βάση είναι πολύ διαφορετική για τον καθένα (αλλιώς θα την ορίσει ο Καρατζαφέρης και αλλιώς ο 15ρης που δε βλέπει φως στο σχολείο του). Επομένως, ο καθένας μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζει τα πράγματα με το δικό του τρόπο χωρίς να του λέμε εμείς πώς θα τα δει και πώς δε θα τα δει τα πράγματα. Άλλο να εκφράζουμε τη γνώμη μας, άλλο να εκφράζουμε τη γνώμη του άλλου.



Κι εσύ Παλάβρα, τι θες ακριβώς; Εμένα το σχόλιό μου ήταν απάντηση στον χαρακτηρισμό ότι "διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα" και εξήγηση γιατί δεν διυλίζω τον κώνωπα. Αυτό που λες εσύ πώς ακριβώς απαντάει σε αυτό που είπα; Θα πρέπει να χαλαστώ Χριστουγεννιάτικα; Δεν νομίζω. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ για άλλη μία εύστοχη και καίρια παρατήρηση. 

Καλές γιορτές σου εύχομαι και σε όλους τους συναδέλφους - Λεξιλόγους. 
Με αγάπη. ΧΧΧ
Αμβρόσιος.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 25, 2008)

Πάντως, για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "μικρά Δεκεμβριανά" (και ενδεχομένως το κάνουν με ρομαντική διάθεση), να επισημάνω μονάχα ότι τα ορίτζιναλ Δεκεμβριανά οδήγησαν στον εμφύλιο πόλεμο. Δεν λέω ότι είναι ατυχής ο όρος, ίσως να μην είναι, αναμφίβολα όμως είναι δυσοίωνος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εσύ Παλάβρα, τι θες ακριβώς; Εμένα το σχόλιό μου ήταν απάντηση στον χαρακτηρισμό ότι "διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα" και εξήγηση γιατί δεν διυλίζω τον κώνωπα. Αυτό που λες εσύ πώς ακριβώς απαντάει σε αυτό που είπα; Θα πρέπει να χαλαστώ Χριστουγεννιάτικα; Δεν νομίζω.
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ για άλλη μία εύστοχη και καίρια παρατήρηση.
> 
> ...


Απαντά στο ότι αυτό που εσύ δεν θεωρείς διύλιση κάποιος άλλος το θεωρεί. Κατά τα άλλα, ευγενικός όπως συνήθως.


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Πάντως, για όσους θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "μικρά Δεκεμβριανά" (και ενδεχομένως το κάνουν με ρομαντική διάθεση), να επισημάνω μονάχα ότι τα ορίτζιναλ Δεκεμβριανά οδήγησαν στον εμφύλιο πόλεμο. Δεν λέω ότι είναι ατυχής ο όρος, ίσως να μην είναι, αναμφίβολα όμως είναι δυσοίωνος.



Συμφωνώ σε όλα (έτσι το έθεσα κι εγώ πιο πάνω).

Πάμε παρακάτω. Θεωρώ τις εξεγέρσεις σύμπτωμα ασθένειας. Αλλά ασθενείς δεν είναι οι εξεγειρόμενοι: αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Ένα σχετικά υγιές κοινωνικό σώμα δεν χρειάζεται εξεγέρσεις, και μια τέτοια κοινωνία ονειρεύομαι. Όταν λοιπόν αυτές συμβαίνουν, πρέπει να αναγνωρίζονται γι' αυτό που είναι, ώστε να αναζητείται και η πιθανή λύση. Αν, αντιθέτως, τις κρύβουμε κάτω απ' το χαλί, υποβαθμίζοντάς τες, καταδικάζοντάς τες, αρνούμενοι ουσιαστικά ότι ήταν αυτό που ήταν, απλώς χάνουμε το τρένο. Η νεολαία (το κομμάτι της νεολαίας) που εξεγέρθηκε ποικιλοτρόπως, άλλοι/ες "απλώς" διαδηλώνοντας με γνήσια, μαχητική, ακηδεμόνευτη, ευφάνταστη και δημιουργική οργή σε πείσμα ενός καταιγισμού χημικών αερίων και με κίνδυνο να ξυλοκοπηθούν άγρια και να καταλήξουν στη φυλακή (ναι, ναι!) με κακουργήματα στην πλάτη, άλλοι/ες επιτιθέμενοι/ες στα αστυνομικά τμήματα (πότε το ξαναείδαμε αυτό;) αλλά και άλλοι(/ες;) που πέρασαν σε πράξεις καταστροφής περιουσιών οι οποίες σε έκταση και ένταση σαφώς ξεπερνούσαν τα συνήθη πεπραγμένα του στενού κύκλου των καθ' έξιν επαναστατών και/ή μπαχαλάκηδων (και αφήνω εδώ απέξω το ζήτημα των προβοκατόρων της κατ' ευφημισμόν Ασφάλειας), όλοι αυτοί λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να στιγματίζονται ως πρόβατα που ποιμαίνονται από κάποιο κόμμα (τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), ή ως συλλήβδην ασυνειδητοποίητοι πολιτικά λόγω ηλικίας (!!), αλλά αντιθέτως είναι ευτυχές γεγονός (και σημείο των καιρών) ότι βρέθηκε ένα κόμμα του κατεστημένου, με έδρες στη Βουλή και ίσως διψήφιο ποσοστό στις δημοσκοπήσεις, που δεν τους έφτυσε στα μούτρα, που προσπάθησε να τους εκπροσωπήσει σε επίπεδο δημόσιου λόγου, σε επίπεδο θεσμικό, αψηφώντας το πολιτικό κόστος. Αν αυτό δεν είχε συμβεί, όλο αυτό το ηφαίστειο θα γινόταν ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο την επόμενη φορά. Για μένα αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία αυτό σημαίνει. Αυτό όμως ο Γιανναράς, που κατά τα άλλα είναι εχθρός της κομματοκρατίας και συμβούλευε τους "δήθεν εξεγερμένους" να πάνε να θρυμματίσουνε τα γραφεία των κομμάτων για να εγκρίνει την εξέγερσή τους (αυτός, ο υπέρμαχος της νομιμότητας και καθηγητής του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου!), το θεώρησε μπουλούκι που ποδηγετείται από ένα "ναζιστικό κόμμα". Αυτό δείχνει τι είδους δημοκρατία έχει στο μυαλό του, σε συνδυασμό με τα περί Πούτιν που θα μας σώσει και θα μας βγάλει απ' τον κατήφορο: μια δημοκρατία των έτσι-κι-αλλιώς-υποταγμένων. Τα παραπάνω τα είπε πάνω στη βράση, και άρα είναι οι πραγματικές σκέψεις του. Μετά άρχισε να βάζει νερό στο κρασί του, ναι μεν αλλά, δεν εννοούσα αυτό και τέτοια κάλπικα. Σήμερα Χριστούγεννα θα ήταν στην Αγία Ειρήνη πιθανώς, αναζητώντας φώτιση για τις επόμενες δηλώσεις του. Μπορεί να του βγει ότι μας χρειάζεται ένας τσάρος, πού ξέρεις. Ίσως και κανένα πογκρομάκι, έτσι για να φέρνει πιο πολύ προς την Ορθοδοξία. (βλ. άρθρο "Ιού της Ε" στο νήμα Γιανναρά)

Μέσα στη φασαρία περί Γιανναρά, ξεχάσαμε και το "φάρο του φιλελευθερισμού", το Στέφανο Μάνο, ο οποίος ζήτησε να κατέβει ο στρατός. Είδαμε έτσι τι ακριβώς εστί δεξιός libertarianism, και πόση αξία έχουν οι συνεργασίες "ανεξάρτητων" με ορισμένα κόμματα, για να μαζέψουν καμιά ψήφο παραπάνω οι μεν και να εισπράττουν το βουλευτικό τους μισθό για μια τετραετία ακόμα οι δε. Αυτό θα πει μουνουχισμένος ταύρος.

Να αναφερθώ για δεύτερη φορά στο Λεωνίδα Κύρκο. Μου είναι συμπαθής πολιτικά, πονάει τον τόπο, δικαιούται "δια να ομιλεί", και συμφωνώ και με τις τελευταίες δηλώσεις του στα περισσότερα, ίσως ακόμα και στα κρίσιμα εκείνα περί "βολονταρισμού". Την πρώτη φορά αναφέρθηκα στον Κύρκο για να πω ότι, στον φιλιππικό του εναντίον των καταστροφέων, δε μίλησε καθόλου για τους προβοκάτορες της Ασφάλειας. Κάποιοι θεώρησαν ότι τον κατηγορώ (μικρόψυχα) που δεν είπε "τα αυτονόητα", τα οποία, ως αυτονόητα, δε χρειάζεται δα και να λέγονται, μην τυχόν και σπαταλήσουμε σάλιο. Τόσο "αυτονόητα", που ο αρχηγός του κόμματός του θεώρησε αναγκαίο, μπροστά στη συνωμοσία σιωπής, να το σπαταλήσει αυτό το σάλιο και, υπερασπιζόμενος το κόμμα του, να καταθέσει στη Βουλή τα CD που τους τσάκωσαν επ' αυτοφώρω. Τόσο "αυτονόητα", που προέκυψε και η "αυτονόητη" θεωρία ότι είναι ντυμένοι έτσι για να κάνουν συλλήψεις πραγματικών κουκουλοφόρων. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε το "αυτονόητο" που σας ταιριάζει... Τόσο "αυτονόητα", τέλος, που ο Επίτροπος του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης για τα δικαιώματα του πολίτη (ή κάτι τέτοιο) Τόμας Χάμαρμπεργκ κάλεσε την κυβέρνηση να καταργήσει τους κουκουλοφόρους/λοστοφόρους της Ασφάλειας. Κι εμείς τα κάνουμε τουμπεκί αυτά τα αυτονόητα, πα να πει τα έχουμε αποδεχτεί, αλλά κατά τα άλλα καταδικάζουμε τις καταστροφές, δεν τις θεωρούμε "αυτονόητες".
Τώρα θέλω να επισημάνω κάτι άλλο, που το ξέχασα την άλλη φορά: εκείνο το "τους ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΩ" να χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα της Αριστεράς κλπ., είναι θλιβερό, ειδικά όταν ξεστομίζεται από έναν υπέργηρο προς ανθρώπους 13-35 χρονών. Μου θυμίζει το αλήστου μνήμης "Απαγορεύεται η πάλη των τάξεων" της Αστυνομίας, που το γνωρίζουν οι παλιότεροι...

Για το ΚΚΕ: ανεξάρτητα από την τάση του να χτυπά τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-Συνασπισμό με κάθε ευκαιρία, έχω να πω ότι για μένα δικαιούται να προσπαθεί να κάνει ριζικό διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα στους καλούς και στους κακούς διαδηλωτές, και δικαιούται να ασκεί κριτική στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ότι "χαϊδεύει τ' αφτιά των κουκουλοφόρων", χωρίς και να τον ταυτίζει με αυτούς. Και είδε και οφέλη στις δημοσκοπήσεις από αυτή του τη στάση, τουλάχιστον ως προς το ερώτημα "ποιος κράτησε πιο καλή στάση απέναντι στα γεγονότα;". Πολύ αμφιβάλλω όμως αν ο ριζικός αυτός διαχωρισμός, τον οποίο επιχειρεί ως "υπεύθυνο" κόμμα, ανάμεσα στους "καλούς" και στους "κακούς" --στους οποίους "κακούς" λέει πολύ σωστά ότι είναι εύκολο να εισχωρήσουν ασφαλίτες κλπ.--, αν αυτός ο διαχωρισμός είναι τόσο σαφής στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Πάντως, αν φτάσουμε, για να μη μας μπερδέψουν με τους καταστροφείς, να διαδηλώνουμε με δρομολόγιο Ομόνοια-Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

Για τις καταστροφές: δεν έχω σαφή εικόνα. Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω μια σοβαρή απογραφή των ζημιών, ποια καταστήματα καταστράφηκαν κλπ., σε ποιες οδούς, τι είδους καταστροφές κλπ. Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίον, αλλά έχει σημασία το pattern. Π.χ. Τράπεζες, οδός Ερμού, μεγάλες αλυσίδες-σύμβολα πολυεθνικών, σύμβολα πλούτου, γκλαμουριάς, κλπ. Τίποτα δεν είναι άλογο, πάντα υπάρχει λόγος. Ο κατά Γιανναρά "κόσμος που προσπαθεί να βγάλει το ψωμί του" κυμαίνεται από αυτούς που όντως αυτό προσπαθούν ως εκείνους που δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν (εκεί κατά Ερμού μεριά) και που έχουν βίλα στο Φάληρο, βίλα στο Καπανδρίτι, εργοστάσιο στα Οινόφυτα, καταθέσεις στην Ελβετία, κλπ. κλπ. περνώντας από όλες τις ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι _εναντίον_ των καταστροφών έτσι κι αλλιώς, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Τουλάχιστον στο πλιάτσικο αναδιανέμεται ο πλούτος· στις πυρπολήσεις, όχι! Αν κάποιος έχει κανένα λινκ σε απογραφή ζημιών, με ενδιαφέρει.

Για την αυτοδικία (Πάτρα/Λάρισα) κλπ.: Δεν έχω καλή πληροφόρηση, αλλά η υπεράσπιση της περιουσίας είναι δικαίωμα. Δεν μου αρέσει να υπεκφεύγω. Αν απειλούσαν το σπίτι μου ή το μαγαζί μου, μπορεί να ξεκινούσα δίνοντας τυρόπιτες σ' αυτούς που σκέφτονται να μου κάψουν ή όχι το μαγαζί (διηγήθηκε το περιστατικό ο Αλαβάνος), αν είχα φούρνο και αν πίστευα ότι έτσι θα τους καλοπιάσω, αλλά, αν αυτό δεν έπιανε, θεωρώ ότι θα είχα κάθε δικαίωμα ακόμα και να τους πυροβολήσω. Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά το πιστεύω. Το μονοπώλιο της βίας δεν το έχουν οι αναρχικοί και οι μπαχαλάκηδες. Ακόμα κι αν περνούσε ένας χρυσαυγίτης και, για τους δικούς του λόγους, προσφερόταν να με "βοηθήσει", μάλλον θα δεχόμουν τη "βοήθειά" του, αν ένιωθα ότι η εναλλαχτική είναι να μου κάψουνε το μαγαζί. Δυστυχώς, εκεί μας έχει φτάσει η ανυπαρξία του κράτους και της "δικαιοσύνης": το ότι δεν έχει δηλαδή τιμωρηθεί ούτε ένας δολοφόνος αστυνομικός εδώ και 40 χρόνια.

Ελπίζω ο κατήφορος να σταματήσει εδώ, να μη δούμε ακροδεξιές βόμβες, να μη γίνουμε Ιταλία του '70.

Αυτά, και εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία και μακροημέρευση!


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2008)

*
Καλημέρα, με ευχές σε εορτάζοντες, εθιμοτυπικά ή άλλως, τη γιορτή τους, τη γιορτή της χριστιανοσύνης ή απλώς την αργία. Μέρες που κάποιοι, ιδίως όσοι έχουν μικρά παιδιά, προτιμούν να τις περνούν μέσα στο κουκούλι τους, με συμβολισμούς που άντεξαν σε καιρούς πιο δύσκολους από τους σημερινούς και τροφοδοτήθηκαν από τα χρόνια του καταναλωτισμού.*

*Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα για την εμπεριστατωμένη κατάθεση των απόψεών του για άτομα και σχόλια που έγιναν. Το δικό μου κουσούρι** είναι ότι μου αρέσει να κρατώ σαν κέρδος τα εύστοχα σχόλια στο λόγο κάποιου και να μη χρησιμοποιώ αυτά που εγώ θεωρώ αστοχίες ή ελλείψεις για να ακυρώσω τα εύστοχα. Ίσως επειδή πιστεύω ότι πολλά πράγματα λέγονται ή γράφονται κάτω από ειδική φόρτιση που βγάζει από μέσα μας ένστικτα αυτοσυντήρησης (ή απλώς συντήρησης). Αν δεχτούμε ότι είναι πιθανό ακόμα και να πυροβολήσουμε, έστω και για εκφοβισμό, εναντίον κάποιου που πάει να μας κάψει το μαγαζί, μπορεί να το κάνουμε και όταν δέχεται επιθέσεις το ιδεολογικό μας μαγαζάκι.*

*Όπως η βία φέρνει τη βία (ή «αντιβία», αν πρέπει να υιοθετήσουμε έναν όρο ο οποίος καθαγιάζει τη βία όταν θεωρούμε ότι άλλοι ήρξαντο χειρών αδίκων), υπάρχει βία και σε πολλά απ’ αυτά που λέγονται και γράφονται αυτές τις μέρες — σκληρότητα και βιασύνη μαζί. Όσο πρυτανεύει η βία, οι σκέψεις μας δεν θα είναι οι σοφότερες και οι πιο εποικοδομητικές.*

*Άραγε, θα βγάλουν ακριβή συμπεράσματα από τη βία των ημερών μας / του καιρού μας στα υψηλά δώματα; Μπόρεσαν ποτέ οι βασιλιάδες, οι καίσαρες, οι φεουδάρχες, οι τσάροι να αποτρέψουν την πορεία της ιστορίας; Όχι, αν και κάποιοι ήξεραν να προσαρμόζονται γρήγορα. Σε πολλές χώρες επικράτησε το νέο καθεστώς φεουδαρχίας χωρίς να χυθεί πολύ αίμα, χωρίς να πέσουν πολλά κεφάλια.*

*Το μοντέλο του καπιταλισμού, της κοινωνίας της ευημερίας και του κράτους της κοινωνικής μέριμνας των μεταπολεμικών χρόνων έχει πια να αντιμετωπίσει την πρόκληση της άπληστης και αδίστακτης συμπεριφοράς του διεθνοποιημένου υπερκρατικού κεφαλαίου από τη μια, την ανατροπή του ανταγωνισμού από τη συμμετοχή της Ανατολής από την άλλη, όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με τους κινδύνους από το περιβάλλον και την εξάντληση πόρων.*

*Αυτά επιβάλλουν πρότυπα ζωής διαφορετικά και για τους έχοντες και για τους μη έχοντες. Μέχρι να βρεθούν οι νέες απαραίτητες ισορροπίες, το παιχνίδι της βίας ανάμεσα σε μη έχοντες που χάνουν το έδαφος κάτω από τα πόδια τους και τα καθεστώτα που απειλούνται θα εντείνεται και θα δίνει λύσεις προσωρινές, εμβαλωματικές, δηλαδή μη λύσεις.*

*Για να διαψευστεί η πρόβλεψή μου ότι η βία των ημερών μας θα ωχριά μπροστά στη βία του μέλλοντος, θα πρέπει κάθε αλλαγή του χρόνου να μοιράζει ο άγιος Βασίλης πολλή σοφία, πραότητα και γενναιοδωρία. Δυστυχώς, εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω σταματήσει να πιστεύω στην ύπαρξη του άγιου Βασίλη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Ωστόσο, η σοφία, η πραότητα και η γενναιοδωρία δεν είναι είδη εν ανεπαρκεία. Μόνο που κάποια ένστικτα πρωτόγονα μας εμποδίζουν να απλώσουμε τα χέρια μας και να πάρουμε από αυτά τα δώρα των μάγων.

Καλές γιορτές. Τα Χριστούγεννα δεν αναβλήθηκαν. Η εξέγερση αναβλήθηκε. Αλλά δεν καταργήθηκε.
*


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2008)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους κι από μένα. Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω αυτούς που συμμετείχαν σε αυτές τις εν θερμώ συζητήσεις, μοιράστηκαν την οργή ή τον καημό τους και ιδιαίτερα όσους προσπάθησαν να βγάλουν κι ένα συμπέρασμα από το χάος. Νομίζω οτι όλοι κερδίσαμε από αυτό. 

_(μάλλον έχω πιει κάτι παραπάνω και τα βλέπω όλα αλλιώς!)_;)


----------

